# Titan robot in UK



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

السلام عليكم 


اخواني اخواتي الاعزاء 


ادناه الموقع الرسمي لاشهر روبوت حقيقي موجود في انكلترا وموجودة الموفيات بالموقع تكدرون تشوفه وهذا الروبوت متجول مع الفريق الخاص به بدول كثيرة جداا من العالم وهو روبوت حقيقي كامل النظام بدون اي تدخل خارجي 

وهذا الروبوت اسمه تيتان وفشي ضخم واكثر شي يعجب هو طريقة تصميم الموقع الخرافي الرسمي الخاص به ارجووووو ان ينال رضااااكم 


والحقيقة هذا اني سعيد انه شفت بالحقيقة وجه لوجه بالصدفه واني في منطقة وهذا الروبوت هو والفريق الخاص بيه زار هذه المنطقة اللي اني متواجد بيهه في غرب لندن ولكن للاسف كنت لا املك كامرة لتصيرة:86::86::86::86:
ولكن موجود الموفيه باليو تيوووب قرب الاندر كراوند ستيشن والنك الثاني مرفق ادناه 


http://www.cyberstein.co.uk/

http://uk.youtube.com/watch?v=pnODc1UO95Q

والسلام عليكم 

تحية لكل ميكاترونيكس :19::19::19::19::19::19:


----------



## فيصل الطائي (16 أبريل 2008)

هلو علاوي اني صاحبك فيصل شأخبار بريطانيا؟ احنة بخير اكلك اذا تعرف برنامج زمالات غير الاي اس ال بي و البرتش كونسل خبرني بالكن احصل زمالة ؟ و شكرا


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (16 أبريل 2008)

انشالله 

اولا اكو موقع بهذا المنتدى او سكشنخاص اسمه الابتعاث قبل مطب للميكاترونيكس مثلا راح تلكااه باللسته 

واكو برنامج استرالي الديدلاين 30/7 اسمه انديافور خوش برنامج حلووو بس هو يجي تقريبا او 
نعلنون عنه بمنتصف السادس


والله كريم :7::7::7::7:


سلام كاكوووو وسلام للكل


----------



## ahmedmecha (16 أبريل 2008)

هاي شنو أبن العميد ههههههههه منين جايب هذا الروبوت بشرفي كلش روعه خرافيييييي ... كلي ميجون هوه والفريق مالته يمنه ؟؟ بلكي أني محضر الكاميرا من هسه ههههههههه ... تسلم ورده عاشت ايدك


----------



## فيصل الطائي (17 أبريل 2008)

شكرا علي بارك الله بيك


----------



## فيصل الطائي (17 أبريل 2008)

بالمناسبة شفت هذا الربوت مالتك. كلش حلو ههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على هذا


----------



## م.البغدادي007 (18 أبريل 2008)

مشكور على هذا المجهود


----------



## ابا قدامة (22 أبريل 2008)

مشكور اخي الروبوت رهيب ومخيف للغاية 
لو لم يكن يتمالتحكم فيه لاسلكيا كانت ستصبح مصيبة اكبر واكبر
رااااااااااااااااااائع اخي


----------



## معتصم ابوشعيرة (28 أبريل 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا


----------

